# Yorkie Breeders



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi, my friend's daughter is looking for a female Yorkie or Maltese pup. I have no idea who the reputable Yorkie breeders are in Texas. She is 15 years old and used to have a gorgeous Maltese female.. unfortunately she got killed by a rottweiler. At this time her parents have not decided on a Yorkie or Maltese, but her budget is only $1000 and I don't think she will be able to find a Maltese female for that price. I suggested a male puppy, but she has her heart set on a female. If anyone can suggest a breeder to me I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The best place to find a reptuable breeder is through the breed club. Here's the link for the Yorkshire Terrier Club of America.

http://www.ytca.org/breeder1.html

It is very important to get a Yorkie from a reputable breeder who does health testing and genetic screening before breeding. Yorkies are thirty-six times more likely to have a liver shunt than all other breeds combined according to a study done by the University of Tennessee. Yorkies are the #1 most popular breed and backyard breeders are ruining the breed.

She might want to join Yorkie Talk to learn more about the breed:

http://www.yorkietalk.com/forums/


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maybe you should ask this question on the YorkieTalk forum. I bet someone there can give you information on Yorkies. Sorry I am of not help, I got my yorkie from a puppy mill.....but then again, rescue can be very rewarding too, you could check Petfinder for that.


----------



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info., as usual this is a great place for advice. My friend's daughter lives in Monterrey, Mexico .. she doesn't speak much English this is why they asked for my help. I will definitely take a look at Yorkie Talk.
At what age is it recommended for Yorkies to be sold? Any idea on what a female puppy costs?
Again, thanks so much :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The Yorkshire Terrier Club has the same rules as the American Maltese Association. Both Yorkie and Maltese puppies should stay with their mother until at least twelve weeks old.

This is from the YTCA's Code of Conduct:

All puppies leaving the breeders possession will be a minimum of twelve (12) weeks 
of age to facilitate adequate socialization as well as appropriate emotional and 
temperament development through interaction with siblings, dam and other dogs. 

Your friend should expect to spend at least $1500 for a female puppy from a reputable breeder. There are plenty of backyard breeders and puppy mills out there who will sell you a puppy for half that, but run, don't walk from those "bargain" puppies. Not only are they at a great risk of inherited conditions like liver shunts, many end up being twice the size Yorkies are supposed to be. It is definitely buyer beware with Yorkies, unfortunately.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Yorkies cost just as much as Maltese. I wouldn't let cost be the deciding factor on what breed to get.


----------



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

> The Yorkshire Terrier Club has the same rules as the American Maltese Association. Both Yorkie and Maltese puppies should stay with their mother until at least twelve weeks old.
> 
> This is from the YTCA's Code of Conduct:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information, as always you are very helpful. :ThankYou: Seems I now have some research to do of my own.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Good Luck in your yorkie search! I have two (from BYBs unfortunately...but I know better now), and yorkies are wonderful dogs! One day I hope to own a maltese as well. Yorkies from reputable show breeders in Texas tend to go from $1000-$2000 on average, but some go for more than that. The YTCA list is a great place to start, and there are some great breeders on that list...but be sure to do your research because I know of some unethical breeders in TX that are on that YTCA list as well. I've heard WONDERFUL things about a few YTCA members in the Houston area so you might want to start there. Good Luck!


----------



## Boosted Panda (May 6, 2008)

Check out my website

http://yorkiechat.net

We have tons of great breeders and we are a smaller community.


----------

